# My first harvests with a handgun!



## Gbass4567 (Feb 6, 2022)

Here's my harvests from my first year of handgun hunting. Also hunting with my handloads that I worked up and spent many days practicing all summer.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 6, 2022)

looks like you had a great season.

Congrats


----------



## Milkman (Feb 6, 2022)

Congrats all around!!!


----------



## Railroader (Feb 6, 2022)

Hat tip ?!!!


----------



## bany (Feb 6, 2022)

Excellent season!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice.

Tell us about the firearm.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 6, 2022)

Outstanding!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 6, 2022)

Very nice!  I want to hear more about the revolver also!


----------



## specialk (Feb 6, 2022)

Yeah, remind me to not get in a gun fight with you......impressive!!


----------



## pjciii (Feb 6, 2022)

Good for you. That is quite the pop gun.


----------



## Duff (Feb 7, 2022)

Great shooting!!


----------



## Seminole Wind (Feb 7, 2022)

Good job!


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 7, 2022)

Excellent Shooting Skillz on display.  Congrats.


----------



## tcward (Feb 7, 2022)

Mighty fine shootin’!


----------



## marlin (Feb 7, 2022)

Congratulations on some fine handgun shooting.


----------



## Dub (Feb 7, 2022)

Awesome!!!!!!!!


Great kills.


Tasty meats.


That had to be very gratifying working up your own loads for that sweet wheelgun.

Those weights on it sure make for a steady hold and lighter recoil.


Great post !!!!


----------



## Mars (Feb 7, 2022)

Thats a fine look Iooking pistola you got there. Congrats on the success.


----------



## Gbass4567 (Feb 7, 2022)

Thanks guys for the kind words!


----------



## Big7 (Feb 7, 2022)

Look's like you doing pretty good.
Nice rig. I'm a Ruger guy though... But I can tell you for sure that's a fine scope.

I have a few- on rifles not revolvers.


----------



## Gbass4567 (Feb 7, 2022)

GieorgiaGlockMan said:


> Nice.
> 
> Tell us about the firearm.


It's a smith and wesson 629 performance center. Competitor series.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 7, 2022)

Gbass4567 said:


> It's a smith and wesson 629 performance center. Competitor series.


What caliber?


----------



## Gbass4567 (Feb 7, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> What caliber?


.44 mag


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 7, 2022)

Gbass4567 said:


> .44 mag


Love that round.

I have a ruger Alaskan, ruger 6 gun and a marlin 1894 lever rifle in 44 mag.


----------



## Gbass4567 (Feb 7, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Look's like you doing pretty good.
> Nice rig. I'm a Ruger guy though... But I can tell you for sure that's a fine scope.
> 
> I have a few- on rifles not revolvers.


I love those rugers also!!


----------



## JodyPenny (Feb 11, 2022)

Congrats. Got my first this year also.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 4, 2022)

Woohoo! Way to go man! That’s one sweet pistolla too!


----------



## antharper (Mar 4, 2022)

Congrats on a great season !


----------

